# Back Rack pictures



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Does anyone have pictures of there Back Rack setups?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

here is the link where you can find pics of mine......this morning i mounted my black tool box on there...will post pics of that later on this evening.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36976


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a link to another thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=26728


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I am looking for ideas on how to set mine up. Right now i have a s-10 that i use for my night job. It is a Weather Guard. I have a mini light bar ( 24" long). I also need to put the CB antenna whips on. Big Dog do you have more pictures of your truck? Thanks Rich


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Big Dog D do you mind sending me a pm on that backrack mount you made for the whelen edge lightbar.I Have the same lightbar and i made custom brackets to fit my lightbar but it sits too high.Also would you mind telling me how to run the wires through the backrack.

Thanks 
Mike DiBiase


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Big Dog D;392027 said:


> Here is a link to another thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=26728


I have the same light bar too. Do you have more pictures? Thanks


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm getting a Back Rack for my truck for my birthday (in July), I'll have a Code 3 420 blue mini light bar mounted on it (I'm an EMT on my towns ambulance corps) :bluebounc :salute:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mkwl;392079 said:


> I'm getting a Back Rack for my truck for my birthday (in July), I'll have a Code 3 420 blue mini light bar mounted on it (I'm an EMT on my towns ambulance corps) :bluebounc :salute:


They are great. You cant go wrong with one. Hey mkwl I sent you a pm.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

What do you guys use for back up lights on there back racks. I need something bright, it doesn't have to street legal. I am a truck escort at night and i need something bright enough to help the truckers back up at night. Thanks Rich


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive got two takedowns in my bar, two NAPA bought work lights on the rack and two more on the trailer hitch....VERY bright


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;392099 said:


> Ive got two takedowns in my bar, two NAPA bought work lights on the rack and two more on the trailer hitch....VERY bright


I don't have the take downs. The middle where the take down should go i have 4 leds ( 2 in the front, and 2 in the back) Do you have pictures of the lights? or the name of them. Thank you Rich


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

TazLandscapes;392041 said:


> Hey Big Dog D do you mind sending me a pm on that backrack mount you made for the whelen edge lightbar.I Have the same lightbar and i made custom brackets to fit my lightbar but it sits too high.Also would you mind telling me how to run the wires through the backrack.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike DiBiase


Here are a few.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I am just about done with my rack. I have the 24" light bar and the 36" arrow stick mounted. I want to add 2 130W or 150W back up lights. I am still looking around. Any ideas would be great. Will have pictures real soon.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Where can you get 150 watt work lights? The best I can find are 75 watts.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

First Time Out;392916 said:


> Where can you get 150 watt work lights? The best I can find are 75 watts.


I have seen a few on believe it or not Ebay. Most of them are 130w. Here is a link on Ebay for the 130w. But i dont know how good they are. I am asking if anyone uses a 130W or 150w lights.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330125786055&rd=1,1 lights


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

HMMM... the price seems way too cheap for those lights. 55 watts are selling for more. Plus, I want to know where he's finding gas for $2 a gallon.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

First Time Out;392973 said:


> HMMM... the price seems way too cheap for those lights. 55 watts are selling for more. Plus, I want to know where he's finding gas for $2 a gallon.


LoL that is funny. There is alot more on Ebay like them. Any advice will be great


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll keep my eye out for some. At some point I'm getting a headache rack and want some nice work lights mounted on it.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

First Time Out;393038 said:


> I'll keep my eye out for some. At some point I'm getting a headache rack and want some nice work lights mounted on it.


Ok let me know. I'll do the same. I cant find my usb cable. I just took pictures of my truck and i cant even put them on the computer. :realmad:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Quality SR;392102 said:


> I don't have the take downs. The middle where the take down should go i have 4 leds ( 2 in the front, and 2 in the back) Do you have pictures of the lights? or the name of them. Thank you Rich


Srry, i havn't been on here for a little while.....what exactly would you like pics of? I have no problem getting them for you!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;393053 said:


> Srry, i havn't been on here for a little while.....what exactly would you like pics of? I have no problem getting them for you!


Hey. I was just looking for pictures to see how you guys have the racks set up. I got some ideas from Big Dog. What i need now is a brand back up lights you guys use. I need 2 bright ones. Any info let me know. Thanks Rich


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

If anyone uses back up lights, let me know what you use. Still looking for some bright lights. Thanks Rich


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Heres mine, i ran all the wires throught the backrack (pain in the ass, but looks good), and hooked up all the wires and wires to quick disconnects. I also did the same for the whole backrack incase i have to take it off for any reason.


















Backrack connection









Whelen Mini liberty with custom stainless mount aswell as quick disconnect


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Quick Connect for the spots









This is for matt
Here is the vent i went through, picture is looking up from the ground










Interior shot of vent


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That is a nice looking set up. What brand back up lights are those? and how do they work? Let me know. I am still looking for that usb cable. I think i am just going to buy one tomorrow. :realmad:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kemmer;393453 said:


> i ran all the wires throught the backrack (pain in the ass, but looks good), and hooked up all the wires and wires to quick disconnects.


I just did the same thing yesterday with my backrack, I will snap some pictures tomarrow during the day and at night to show you the lights.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

Kemmer: Those pics look great. Great ideas. Very very nice. Good job.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Quality SR;393057 said:


> Hey. I was just looking for pictures to see how you guys have the racks set up. I got some ideas from Big Dog. What i need now is a brand back up lights you guys use. I need 2 bright ones. Any info let me know. Thanks Rich


We bought the $15 napa lights, they are easy to replace and produce great light. We ran our wires through the backrack as well.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a picture of my rack with the work lights on.








I don't have a picture of how well they light up the area behind the truck, but I would say they are brighter than the low beams on my truck.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Ryan- how did you get the wire "out" of the vent? What color is the wire I'm looking for? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

I used electrical tape and taped it to a coat hanger, its not a stock wire, i put it in myself, you can do that or drill through the cab.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Ryan, I'm trying to use the stock wire and button on dash.

Anyone know the color of the stock wire for the aux roof light, and where it can be accessed (besides the roof)?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

take off your 3rd brake light and it should be around there somewhere, then you can add to the wire and run it down the column and out of the cab somewhere and to the light


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Look behind the drivers seat post there should be a relay the orange or the white wire will be it . One is hot all the time and the other is only hot when the switch is on. Hope this helps.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey guys, i picked up a used back rack a few weeks ago. It was literally brand new, it was only on his truck for a month. Best part..i only paid $120!  I put some 65watt work lights on it and also 2 Whelen amber TIR3's...holy crap those little lights are seriously bright! Ill get some night pics and videos with the lights. I put the wires on a quick disconnect incase i ever need to take it off, wires are ran through the rear cab vent and wired directly to the factory buttons. Work lights go on from the cargo light button and strobes are wired to the 'roof provision' button. It was a fun little project.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now we need some nighttime pics 06HD!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Boss let me know how you like those back up lights. I am looking for a pair.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

First Time Out;400765 said:


> Now we need some nighttime pics 06HD!


Theyll be coming.


Quality SR;400779 said:


> Hey Boss let me know how you like those back up lights. I am looking for a pair.


I like them alot, its like having a set of headlights pointing backwards. I was looking for 100watts or more like you, but these work great being 1/3 less wattage.

By the way my strobes are the new LIN3's i put TIR by mistake.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Who makes them.? And what is the wattage?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah i cant remember the brand, i got them at Pepboys for like $35. They are 65w


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is my set up on a homemade back rack (not bad for around $40). Tractor supply lights plus take downs seem to do the trick. I still don't have the lights adjusted perfectly yet. O and the switches i have inside to control it all.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice job on that back rack . It looks good


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;400941 said:


> Nice job on that back rack . It looks good


x2. I bet if you wouldn't have said it was homemade I would have just assumed you repainted it and took off the stickers at a quick glance.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

just wanted to post a comment on the whelen mini bars mounted to the back racks .... all of the mounting brackets are clever .... but whelen also have slide mounted brackets for all whelen strobe bars ... they use them mostly for flatbed applications ... they are a 3.5 x 1/2 inch stud .... .. but like i said unique engineering for brackets ... keep up the good work ! ..


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a backrack with a low profile Tractor Supply Deep toolbox. Edge Blaze mini lightbar and CB antennae mounted on.


----------

